# scraping and sanding shortcuts



## paintphiphty5 (Aug 5, 2013)

greetings and good day, im new to the board. im planning on starting a career on painting houses and im working on my second house now. i have a question.
1. are there any shortcuts or alternatives to sanding wall areas that require a ladder? for example i was scraping and sanding some patches of old paint on a ladder thus making it unconfortable and uneasy.
i was thinking maybe theres a *rod* to scrape and sand high areas rather than doing it directly on a ladder.

thanks and good day,
in advance


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

The only rods I own are for fishing.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

paintphiphty5 said:


> greetings and good day, im new to the board. im planning on starting a career on painting houses and im working on my second house now. i have a question.
> 1. are there any shortcuts or alternatives to sanding wall areas that require a ladder? for example i was scraping and sanding some patches of old paint on a ladder thus making it unconfortable and uneasy.
> i was thinking maybe theres a *rod* to scrape and sand high areas rather than doing it directly on a ladder.
> 
> ...



sanding poles exist, but only up to a point, usually for drywall. If your talking about sanding wood, I haven't seen any, the torque probably wouldn't allow you to be far away from what your trying to sand.

If you don't like a ladder you could try a scaffold? They sell some pretty decent yellow ones for like $150. Just depends on what your trying to do (inside/outside) etc.

good luck!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Try the Wooster sky scraper. It fits on any Sherlock extension pole. 
http://www.thepaintstore.com/Wooster_Sky_Scraper_p/r089.htm


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Laws of physics would seem to indicate a a scraper on an extension pole would be a fail. Angle and force needed would seem to make it impossible. 

I wish I had a photo of the "astonishing contraption of silliness" I saw someone using years ago. Words cannot describe.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

paintphiphty5 said:


> greetings and good day, im new to the board. im planning on starting a career on painting houses and im working on my second house now. i have a question.
> 1. are there any shortcuts or alternatives to sanding wall areas that require a ladder? for example i was scraping and sanding some patches of old paint on a ladder thus making it unconfortable and uneasy.
> i was thinking maybe theres a *rod* to scrape and sand high areas rather than doing it directly on a ladder.
> 
> ...


 Scraping and sanding is always an uncomfortable task regardless what method you use.No such thing as sasy prepwork but vitally important to the task at hand.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

In other words no easy way out!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Even if an effective tool were available it would be difficult to be thorough from such distance.


----------



## LA Painter (Jul 28, 2009)

Painting houses is hard work. No way around it.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Hire cheap labor for this stuff.


----------



## epretot (Dec 17, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> Hire cheap labor for this stuff.


Beat me to it. $10.00 helper is what you need.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

You haven't been doing this long enough to start thinking about shortcuts. And once you get some solid experience under your belt, you'll find out most shortcuts aren't worth doing.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

LA Painter said:


> Painting houses is hard work. No way around it.


Prepping houses is hard work. Painting isn't. But I think we all got the idea lol.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

The person that invents something like that will be an instant billionaire


----------



## MKap (Sep 11, 2010)

Jet packs or hover boards.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

I have often dreamed about a way to power sand at a distance. Like Deanv said, the physics work against you. 

Sanding drywall today, I was holding the vac attachment to get a few extra inches of reach. Even with my hand only 4 or 5 inches from the sander head, the torque available decreases a lot. 

Air tools is the only way I could see it being even remotely feasible.


----------



## squid (Dec 25, 2012)

paintphiphty5 said:


> greetings and good day, im new to the board. im planning on starting a career on painting houses and im working on my second house now. i have a question.
> 1. are there any shortcuts or alternatives to sanding wall areas that require a ladder? for example i was scraping and sanding some patches of old paint on a ladder thus making it unconfortable and uneasy.
> i was thinking maybe theres a *rod* to scrape and sand high areas rather than doing it directly on a ladder.
> 
> ...


 The only way around this is to find an eager apprentice named Rod.


----------



## Lazerline (Mar 26, 2012)

For me the easiest of the easy is Soda blasting. However not the cheapest of the cheapy. I've only done it twice while working for a company in the past. Have not been able sell it on my own to warrant equipment rental.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

chrisn said:


> The person that invents something like that will be an instant billionaire


It will happen one day. Some sort of ultrasonic wave that will lift the failing paint with a single pass. :thumbsup:


----------



## Shakey0818 (Feb 1, 2012)

Your starting a paint company and your uncomfortable and uneasy sanding on a ladder. Not to mention your looking for shortcuts. Start another business. We don't need anymore hacks out there


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

This guy invented ; this bracket that fits on a mirka sander that attaches to a wooster pole.


----------

